# Hymer b544 skylight lamps........



## twills99 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all,

New to the forum - I just picked up my first matorhome yesterday - a 2002 B544 ALCO .

Just a silly quesiton - the answer of whch i cannot find in the handbooks - can anyone tell me how to illuminate the two little lights on the overhead skylight? There are tow there, both bulbs are fine, but I cannot find a switch for them anywhere!

Any suggestions really appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Do you mean the lights to the big rooflight - if so, then there should be a switch on the left as you come in the habitation door. The switch should be the big square rocker switch adjacent to the step retracting switch and the outside switch.

David


----------



## twills99 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi David,

Thank you for your rapid reply! Yes, I mean the large overhead one just behind the drivers seat, but in the centre of the room. Actually, when I switch the light switch next to the stair switch, just the two lights over the 'bar' area illuminate, so perhaps i have a wiring problem.......


----------



## twills99 (Sep 9, 2012)

Fantastic David. I have just been out and looked, and believe it or not, I had not noticed the big switch. Above it are two small ones, for the step and the door lights inside - actually there is a separate switch for the exterior overdoor light, on the control panel.

Just tried it and they both work from the big rocker switch, so very much obliged.

Kind regards

Tim


----------

